# Do you piss in the bath?



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

So how dirty and lazy is the forum?

That is bath as in bathtub and with you inside it having a bath.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Simple answer - No


----------



## xJonny (Jun 26, 2008)

No...


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

I need clarification. Bath, or shower? Shower is one thing, if you aim at the drain, its not too bad. But in a bath? Where you would actually be bathing in your own piss? Thats just disgusting


----------



## lagman (Jun 26, 2008)

In the shower:I used to, but then I thought that everyone could be doing the same, so I stopped.
Now I have to be wearing sandals/flip flops whenever I want to take a shower.

In the bath: Yuck! no, I can't even get into the sea without feeling a little disgusted.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I need clarification. Bath, or shower? Shower is one thing, if you aim at the drain, its not too bad. But in a bath? Where you would actually be bathing in your own piss? Thats just disgusting


Bath hence the word...bath.

I use to, thought it was ok but stopped several years back.  The shower is fine, infact it apparently helps with a foot fungus.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 26, 2008)

Bath, no. Shower, yes if I'm lazy, sometimes.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 26, 2008)

no, that's disgusting 0_0 i use a toilet like everybody else


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, with the clarification from Hadrian, definitely NO!


----------



## Prime (Jun 26, 2008)

That is horrible, yuck. No way


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Sure.. sometimes..

Actually, that's ecologically correct since you waste less water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Oh wait.. I thought you were referring to the shower.. NO! On the bath is too disgusting >_>


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

I once did a fart in the bath and a bit of runny poo popped out instead.

Several showers later I still felt dirty.

Another confession:
When the Mrs is on the toilet and I'm desperate...I go in the kitchen sink.  I do clean it afterwards with bleach.


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I once did a fart in the bath and a bit of runny poo popped out instead.
> 
> Several showers later I still felt dirty.



a winner is you


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 26, 2008)

I like ot piss in other ppl's bathtubs


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I need clarification. Bath, or shower? Shower is one thing, if you aim at the drain, its not too bad. But in a bath? Where you would actually be bathing in your own piss? Thats just disgusting



Showers are okay. Baths are most definetely not.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 26, 2008)

Bath?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not when I`m in it


----------



## The Teej (Jun 26, 2008)

No...


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 26, 2008)

Only when doing watersports 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not too disgusting in the shower, though...sometimes it'd just take too long to dry off and use the toilet


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have one.
But if I would...
Then I probadly piss in it if I were tired and lazy.

Same goes for the shower (I have a shower, but I would probadly piss there if I were really tired and lazy)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 26, 2008)

I piss in both the bath and the shower.

Saves water. More ecologically friendly.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually.. if you consider the ocean as a huge bath..


----------



## Defiance (Jun 26, 2008)

Umm...  No.  Not in a bath.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes I do it *only* when *showering* after a swim and yes, when I feel lazy to piss at the toilet that is just 4 feet away from the shower.

In a bath tub? *No*


----------



## xalphax (Jun 26, 2008)

i dont like to bath; but in the shower, why not?


----------



## Prime (Jun 26, 2008)

i can't believe people admitted in doing it.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 26, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> I don't have one.
> But if I would...
> Then I probadly piss in it if I were tired and lazy.








Glad I found this topic, I was just about to create one about the very same thing. You know, I was sitting here like "I wonder if gbatemp members bathe in their own piss, hmmm." and viola here I find this informative post. Now I just hope someone is brave enough to follows this topic up with, "Do you shit on the sofa?" That would be simply monumental.

Side note: Is it just me or does anyone else feel like fodder for a deep seeded fetish Hadrian must be harboring?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes. I piss in the bathroom.

...wait. What? >_<

...riiiiiight.


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, now some tryhard noob is going to go create that topic. Bet you five bucks


----------



## The Teej (Jun 26, 2008)

Remind me to never have a bath in your guys houses


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Remind me to never have a bath in your guys houses



Your almond eggs are missing!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Now I just hope someone is brave enough to follows this topic up with, "Do you shit on the sofa?" That would be simply monumental.
> 
> Side note: Is it just me or does anyone else feel like fodder for a deep seeded fetish Hadrian must be harboring?








I was gonna post a follow up poll:

"If you did a shit in the bath would you just scoop it out or would you end your bathing experience?"


----------



## maddogacey (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes....Yes I do


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2008)

Bath != Shower


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 26, 2008)

This thread is just wrong...


----------



## Westside (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG 5 users say there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

Bad. Mental. Images.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 26, 2008)

maddogacey said:
			
		

> Yes....Yes I do



This is Maddogacey's very first post. 

I guess nothing quite says "Get involved!" like a good discussion about piss bathing. Personally I like the experience so much that I've cut out water all together from my hygiene regimen. What I like most  is that if I'm in a rush in the morning I can use my mornin' leak to freshen up. All I do is pee in a mug and just drizzle it a bit over myself. 

This is me:


----------



## PBC (Jun 27, 2008)

No...I either go in the toilet. Or if that isn't an option. I go outside. And I go outside often. Because its fun. 

And...I have a problem with going in other peoples houses...so I usually go outside in that case too....


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 27, 2008)

No, No, No, No, and did I mention
NO!
On the Shower, Yes. On the Bath, FFS no!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but only filthy people--not lazy ones--would urinate in their own bath water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Yuck! Thats just disgusting and there is no reason or excuse for it!

*blech!* I'd rather go outside than urinate in my own bath!!!


----------



## Foie (Jun 27, 2008)

Technically speaking, peeing in a bath would probably make you cleaner, because urine is very sterile.  However, it would still be gross to bathe in your own pee...


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 27, 2008)

I pee in the shower, but I haven't taken a bath since... I can't remember it's been so long lol


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 27, 2008)

In the bath tub? No.

In the shower, yes.  Nothing like getting out what you gotta get out.  Besides, it good for treating athlete's foot.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 27, 2008)

I pee on people from heights and run away.Well I used to when I was 9.

As for pissing in the bath yes.I do it all the time.Everytime,Everywere,Everyplace,EveryMouth.


Spoiler



no,not really


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 27, 2008)

Hell yes! What's the problem with it? Honestly, it all just get's washed away and put into the same place toilet water goes!


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

Bath - no
Shower - all the time


----------



## fischju (Jun 27, 2008)

Only when I'm pretending to be a fish


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 27, 2008)

hi-5






see, you nay-sayers, some people *coughnotyoupeoplecough* have some sense!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> No...I either go in the toilet. Or if that isn't an option. I go outside. And I go outside often. Because its fun.
> 
> And...I have a problem with going in other peoples houses...so I usually go outside in that case too....


Outside does feel nice.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 27, 2008)

Hell yes when I shower...saves water, feels good, saves time...only benefits...

Well..as long as you piss first...not last.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to know who the 16 people who would piss in the bath are.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you bath in the piss?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Do you bath in the piss?


Only if its a virgins.

Where is Urza can I bath in his piss?


----------



## 4mdrvng (Jun 28, 2008)

no an never. and am just showar only.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 28, 2008)

Only in case of emergency there is nothing disgusting anyway ... learn http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine_therapy


----------



## JPH (Jun 28, 2008)

Only if I'm taking a shower


----------



## santorix10 (Jun 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I need clarification. Bath, or shower? Shower is one thing, if you aim at the drain, its not too bad. But in a bath? Where you would actually be bathing in your own piss? Thats just disgusting



Seconded.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2008)

During a bath?  Gross, you're bathing in piss water.  Shower?  All teh time.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 9, 2008)

Shower, yes!

Pool, yes!

Bath, WTF! Who in their right mind would pee in a bath tub??!!


----------



## zombielove (Jul 9, 2008)

I used to when I was a kid, every time.

The water went a yellow tinge. Sometimes my sister had a bath after me. She was so pissed off (lol) when she realised it was slightly yellow.

I didn't really make the connection with piss= disgusting. I figured if it came from my own body, it can't be that bad. Isn't piss supposed to be sterile? I don't think it carries any germs.

Besides, it feels damn relaxing to piss in a bath. Have you ever pissed in the ocean? IT'S FUCKING AWESOME!

Sometimes I would piss in the bath then a few minutes later I would go underwater or gargle some of the water in my mouth.... and then realise. That was kind of gross.

I NEVER pissed in the pool though. Swimming in stranger's piss isn't cool.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 9, 2008)

No, never did it. It's gross to the max. That's why they invented toilets!


----------



## Rebellion (Jul 9, 2008)

A bath...?  ...no.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2008)

No, it's too dirty.
IN the shower, yes.


----------



## da_head (Jul 9, 2008)

bath hell no, shower yeah


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 9, 2008)

In the shower, yes. It's all pipes (as George would say). Dirty water all goes to the same place whether it be from the toilet, the sink, or the tub/shower. Even if you don't believe that think about this: if you step in urine, what do you do? You wash your foot off in the _tub_. If you've had explosive diarrhea you wish yourself off in the _tub_. If you've vomited all over yourself after a heavy night of drinking you take a shower. Thus washing all of those substances into the drain.

As for peeing in a bath I was in, I haven't since I was a child. However, it's really not that big a deal. Baths, by their very nature, are you stewing in a hot soup of your own filth. Urine is nothing more than distilled water and is arguably less dirty than all of the dirt and grime on your skin. In addition you're already in water, so it's diluted. On a related note, do you know how much urine is in a public swimming pool? _A LOT_.


----------



## science (Jul 9, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> In the shower, yes. It's all pipes (as George would say). Dirty water all goes to the same place whether it be from the toilet, the sink, or the tub/shower. Even if you don't believe that think about this: if you step in urine, what do you do? You wash your foot off in the _tub_. If you've had explosive diarrhea you wish yourself off in the _tub_. If you've vomited all over yourself after a heavy night of drinking you take a shower. Thus washing all of those substances into the drain.



No Ace, you have it wrong. Water from showers and baths go directly to the drinking water lines. So, thanks a lot for pissing in my water.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume that's a joke, in which case...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If not, I must inform you that water all goes to the same place: the water treatment plant. Where they filter it, boil it and clean it out with chemicals and all of that jazz before it all guys back into the general public's water supply.


----------



## science (Jul 9, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm still pretty sure I'm right, and that you have pissed in my water!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> No, I'm still pretty sure I'm right, and that you have pissed in my water!


Well, I know when I'm licked. You win the battle, but I've won the war because you've been drinking my urine in your water.


----------



## DEF- (Jul 9, 2008)

Bath... hmm, no can't do it.

Shower? Oh yes, every time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, it feels great to pee in the ocean, but a pool is just awful. Peeing outside is nice too xD


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 9, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd.

And no, I don't piss in the bath.


----------



## gangsterboi (Jul 9, 2008)

Well bath noooooo, shower..... sometimes, ocean all the time.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 9, 2008)

holy fucking YUCK
of course not 0_0


----------



## Gamesphere (Jul 9, 2008)

No,I dont, but wouldn't it be just uber nasty to watch your bath water slowly turn yellow?!?! And the smell!!!! And then getting caught with someone walking in on you not just nude, but bathing in piss...

LOL


----------



## bobrules (Jul 9, 2008)

once every two years when taking shower.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 9, 2008)

I used to piss in the shower when I was younger, but I guess some how my mom found out and told me not to. Now I piss in the toilet before getting in only in the shower if I am too lazy.

Bath: No.


----------



## Paard (Jul 13, 2008)

Nah... 

Only in the swimming pool.


----------



## volcomstone00009 (Feb 22, 2009)

i use the toilet...but if i aim down the drain in a shower sure thing


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 22, 2009)

95% of the time I go before, 4% I go after, 1% I go in the shower. I see nothing wrong with it anyway just I don't normally do it.


----------



## OSW (Feb 23, 2009)

That make me wonder. Would a fish survive in a tank of urine?

BTW in general, don't bump such old topics, but I think this one was ok.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 23, 2009)

Paard said:
			
		

> Nah...
> 
> Only in the swimming pool.



I lol'd so hard at that.

We are in a state of water restrictions here in Australia, so it's probably better to piss while showering than piss, flush, then shower. But yeah, that's pretty dirty.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bath, no way, shower, if I really can't make it all the way to the toilet, yeah, but running down the hall naked, with you pee about to burst, I'd prefer risking the shower idea.

The fungus theory justifies it IMO, lol, spend less money on that dumb cream.


----------



## playallday (Feb 23, 2009)

No...  Just no...


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 23, 2009)

hehe i do

*Posts merged*



			
				Paard said:
			
		

> Nah...
> 
> Only in the swimming pool.


HAHA I LAUGHED SOO HARD!!


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure why dude, but your shower doesn't want to flush.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 23, 2009)

ROFL crazeeh thread...
Well I would hate to pee in the bath D: it would just come back over to ya in the water and make ya all durty xD
It's probably ok in the shower but no follow through that's just wrong. I only go in the shower if my thang bout to burst open ROFL. Sucha dirty mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Yes best and lmao(est) topic I ever read xD and also dirtiest but I will continue to only drink coke (Yes I know it still contains water which is piss  but atleast it burns my insides out so I'm cleaned afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 23, 2009)

hehe this is best topic ever


----------



## Sstew (Feb 23, 2009)

Um.. if I were taking a bath.. no thats nasty, I see no problem if you aim toward the drain while showering though


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 23, 2009)

*Throws contents of chamberpot out of window onto nearby pedestrians* 
YES it's Very dirty to do it in ANY water!!! What, are you living in the dark ages?!!
People drink from that


----------



## SleepingDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't bathe in the toilet, and I don't piss in the shower.


----------



## YGangzta (Feb 23, 2009)

Well...
Nope.
I Don't Piss In The Shower.
...Or Do I? xD


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 23, 2009)

Taking a piss in the bath or shower is DIRTY! 
Now if you'll excuse me I need to go take a dump in the bath tub....
You....you know I'm joking....right? RIGHT?!


----------



## dewp (Feb 24, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I once did a fart in the bath and a bit of runny poo popped out instead.
> 
> Several showers later I still felt dirty.
> 
> ...




lier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've pissed in a good few sinks in my time. also pissed in the bath (i mean i pissed before i got in, but the fucking warm water gets me), the shower is a must.

Brits are jus generally scummier people than the rest of the world.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 24, 2009)

Sometimes, very rare though. xD


----------



## Anakir (Feb 24, 2009)

I never bath. I just shower. It depends, if I need t go before showering, I'll use the toilet. If I have an urge to go when I'm already in the shower, I aim at the drain lol.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 24, 2009)

Of all the old bullshit threads I've made, you had to bump THIS one?

The "man discovering milk" one was far more interesting.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61262


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

haha lol, who doesn't?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2013)

I do not piss in the bath, simple as that.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow...nice bump, and the answer is no!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 7, 2013)

maybe in the shower...

def not in a bath I'm soaking in.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 7, 2013)

The next question should be:

Do you piss while wearing a wetsuit?

It apparently is great for warmth but is disgusting IMO.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

I piss in the shower, directly in the plughole a





Wizerzak said:


> The next question should be:
> 
> Do you piss while wearing a wetsuit?
> 
> It apparently is great for warmth but is disgusting IMO.


What about when you've had bad KFC and you piss out of your arse...in a wetsuit?


----------



## Langin (Jan 7, 2013)

OH MY GOSH EW NO 

T_T that's damn dirty.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2013)

Neither do I, terribly gross.

Man, you made me nostalgic about all these great '08 tempers


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

For those missing in action:
Westside
CockroachMan
Shelleeson
WildDenim
Erm I forgot the rest because I suck


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I piss in the shower, directly in the plughole a
> What about when you've had bad KFC and you piss out of your arse...in a wetsuit?


Doesn't leave much of an option if you can't hold it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2013)

What the fuck am I reading .__.

Anyway I use the toilet like normal people.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

Normally I'd rather just pull my bare monkey ass out and let rip, no way I'm getting an shit on me.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 7, 2013)

That sounds so flithy! The title alone made me laugh.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought all males peed in the shower. Better then holding it or interrupting your shower time.

EDIT: With better understanding, peeing in the bath is gross.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

What kinda thread is that ?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I thought all males peed in the shower. Better then holding it or interrupting your shower time.


Erm, I thought most of us real men just aimed at the toilet from the shower?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 7, 2013)

In shower sometime, when bathing NO! Ewwww D: what kind of sick fuck are u! (jk)


----------



## DroRox (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Bath hence the word...bath.
> 
> I use to, thought it was ok but stopped several years back. The shower is fine, infact it apparently helps with a foot fungus.


 
It really does help with the actual cleanliness of your bathroom in a sense because of the ammonia in your urine. It kills fungi and other bacteria.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Erm, I thought most of us real men just aimed at the toilet from the shower?


 
But what if your toilet and shower are in separate rooms?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> But what if your toilet and shower are in separate rooms?


Leave the door open and snake your way.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Leave the door open and snake your way.


 
You'd need a stream with power of Niagara Falls to pull that off.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> But what if your toilet and shower are in separate rooms?


 
Then get wood, it travels further


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You'd need a stream with power of Niagara Falls to pull that off.


No, you just need to learn how to get your dick to move like a snake, with a series of mirrors you can aim well.

Of course I own a chode so...that's me out.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

As if I bathe to begin with.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2013)

Wouldn't let me link to the specific part, but this is relevant if you watch the whole thing


----------



## Qtis (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't even own a bath.. Then again, the toilet is just next to the shower in pretty much every place I shower. So all in all? No.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Erm, I thought most of us real men just aimed at the toilet from the shower?


Sadly in most houses with one in the same room and if they are fed from the same water supply you run the risk of dropping the pressure by flushing the toilet which sucks when you have an electric shower.

The most logical position would be to flush after the shower is done but the post shower brain drain is a harsh one and that leads to the terror of terrors- the unflushed toilet.

Relevant(ish) video (towards the end)


Edit- scratch that. The most logical method would be to install a urinal a reasonable arc around from it all.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Pissing in the bath? No.
Pissing in the shower? Yes.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to FART in my bath for the funny bubbles, but now i only have a stupid shower.. I must be really lazy to pee in that but it happens with urges.. :s

But what i love the most is public swimming pools, when i bake a turd and see it floating around, what a smile of joy it bring to my face!! (joke, btw.. >.<)


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have a bath and peeing the the first thing i usually do when I enter the bathroom.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't see why you would piss in the bath. Do you really want to be floating in your own waste?
Showers are different, I don't see why not if it's going straight down the drain anyway.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 9, 2013)

Compare the volume of your piss with the volume of the bathtub... Negligible.

Piss actually has some nutrients not absorbed by your body


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Bath - I don't even take baths.  Wouldn't piss in em even if I did.
Shower - habitually.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 9, 2013)

do bath in your toilet?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 9, 2013)

RANDOM ALERT.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually surprised so many people voted "no". I don't mind it at all. When I'm taking a bath (which is rare to begin with, usually I take a shower) I feel pretty relaxed and untroubled and when that's the case it just flows. It's the same thing you did in your mom's uterus, so nothing too bad or unnatural about it. In the end, it's like pouring a drop of water in a cup of tea. You don't even notice.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2013)

eww hell no maybe $#@#ing in a bath but not pissing


----------



## Forstride (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't take baths because I am not an old lady, and if I did, I still wouldn't, because then you are sitting in piss water.  Showers however, yes.


----------



## dalc789 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't piss in a bath, that's just nasty.  You'll end up bathing in your own piss.  Showers, however, I do occasionally if I'm too lazy to aim for the toilet which is less than a foot from the tub.


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am confused. What prompted you to necrobump your old thread instead of just making a new one?

Anyway, I don't take baths often, but on those rare occasions when I do, I definitely wouldn't ruin it by soiling myself.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Shower, sometimes. Bath, nooo


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> I am confused. What prompted you to necrobump your old thread instead of just making a new one?


Raulpica.

You're new, you wouldn't understand our customs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2013)

i dont even shower or bathe.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> So how dirty and lazy is the forum?
> 
> That is bath as in bathtub and with you inside it having a bath.


 
Who would even...Bear Grylls.....

I only piss in the shower. Basking in one's piss seems a bit unhygienic...


----------



## Sop (Jan 9, 2013)

If you count pissing in my mouth as the bath,

then
.
.
.
.
no


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, I always piss in the bath.
Got a problem with that, bitch?


----------



## Sop (Jan 9, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah, I always piss in the bath.
> Got a problem with that, bitch?


AliceJane, don't lie, you piss in a cup, then fucking drink dat shit up.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 9, 2013)

Sop said:


> AliceJane, don't lie, you piss in a cup, then fucking drink dat shit up.


Fuck you.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 9, 2013)

Only in the swimming pool


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 9, 2013)

Hell no


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Raulpica.
> 
> You're new, you wouldn't understand our customs.


True. This is why I asked. Anyway, I guess I'll figure out the reason later after I've been further inoculated.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 10, 2013)

I did it when I was way too sick to get out and move once.  (Was so dizzy the toilet wasn't even an option.)  

Fact:  Pee is sterile when it comes out of the body.  However, I did end up showering after that...psychological block, you know?


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok this has to be the sickest but the funniest threed I've ever read!!! This should be on iFunny.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 10, 2013)

People besides Sheen do this?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 10, 2013)

Confession: Yes,sometimes in the bath,always in the shower.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jan 10, 2013)

*sigh* this seemed like an actually funny but still serious topic when I read it. and those posts were from 4 years ago. now, well they may be funny, but not that kind of funny it was back then it seems...

anyway, isn't normal to use a toilet to do these things and bathe yourself in bath? (or shower yourself in a shower)? though, I never gave I must admit I never actually got the idea to it otherwise and I always used the toilet...


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 10, 2013)

If I would ever take a bath (ew... sitting in your own filth) I would not piss in it.
Pissing in the shower is completely fine.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 10, 2013)

astrangeone said:


> I did it when I was way too sick to get out and move once. (Was so dizzy the toilet wasn't even an option.)
> 
> Fact: Pee is sterile when it comes out of the body. However, I did end up showering after that...psychological block, you know?


 
Golden shower?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

In the bath: I don't take baths, but if I did, then no, I wouldn't piss in the bathtub. But as mentioned by others, bath water in and of itself is more infested with bacteria and other filth than your piss is. In fact, pee is naturally sterile (contains no infectious agents). If your pee did contain infectious agents, then you'd have a urinary tract infection.

In the shower: Definitely. I aim straight for the drain. And pee is cleaner than the dirt you wash off your own face every day.

Protip: It's actually beneficial for women to pee in the shower because it's one of the few places where a woman can comfortably pee standing up. In standing position, the urethra leading out of the bladder is at the very bottom of the bladder (inferior to the bladder). When a woman sits down, the entire pelvic area, including the bladder, is tilted such that the urethra is pointing slightly forward instead of straight up and down. This makes it so that the "hole" leading out of the bladder is no longer located inferior to the bladder, but kind of anterior to the bladder (in front of the bladder) instead. What this means is that a woman sitting down can't get rid of all the pee in her bladder and it just stays there until she has to pee again.

In simpler terms, what's the better way to drain a bowl full of water--by punching a hole at the very bottom of it, or by punching a hole on the side of it? If you punch a hole on the side of the bowl, then the water will only drain down to the level of the hole. Any water below the hole will remain in the bowl. That's what's happening when a woman pees sitting down. This normally doesn't cause any health issues, but sitting down while peeing _*can*_ lead to more urinary tract infections than if a woman were to always pee standing up.  By sitting down, there's always residual stagnant pee in the bladder. 

Just sayin.


----------

